# So, I put a hotspot in my Model 3, and 30 min later...



## MattyB (Nov 8, 2018)

.... this happened. I'd been trying to figure out how to get the updates with no WIFI in my condo garage, and I guess the hotspot worked!


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

Atta Boy!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Paging @garsh...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MattyB said:


> .... this happened. I'd been trying to figure out how to get the updates with no WIFI in my condo garage, and I guess the hotspot worked!


Glad it worked.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Lucky you, I've been running mine constantly and still no NOA...


----------



## MattyB (Nov 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> Glad it worked.


Thanks!!


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

About 3 weeks ago a buddy of mine put a wi-fi range extender in his house and connected his Model 3 to it and within 20 minutes had an update.


----------



## sjg98 (Aug 18, 2018)

A maybe obvious note to those trying to use iOS device as hotspot but thought I'd post it here for some who may have gotten caught out in this issue -

*iOS devices stop advertising their SSID very quickly if there is no device connected*
If you activate, then connect Tesla.. once you lock the door and the car sleeps it disconnects and the iOS device will stop advertising SSID
When Tesla wakes up, no SSID, no WiFi connection

So in order to "trick" the iOS hotspot to stay active.. you need a 3rd device ...
In my case I took a spare old iPhone, connected it to my iPad hotspot in the car.. started streaming some music on the iPhone.. 
Connected Tesla, locked doors and walked away
30min later I had the update

Guess I will do similar to pick up some map updates as well


----------

